# HDMI Port Rust?



## Jekalog (Apr 21, 2013)

I am curious about the rust in my HDMI port show below. Could this occur without coming into contact with water? Also, how long, if in contact with water, would it take before the rust had developed to this level.

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

It looks more like corrosion than rust. How did you get it?, that is an
unknown.

When you attempt to clean it, make sure the laptop is turned Off.

BG


----------



## Jekalog (Apr 21, 2013)

How would corrosion come about? It's not been in contact with water, unless it was when it was on display before I bought it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How is the humidity in you part of the world,or in the room where the pc is and does it get a airing on a regular basis


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Possible cheaper metal.

BG


----------



## Jekalog (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been sat on a table next to a window since I got it, it gets very warm in here, I don't know about humid, but it's just been winter so we've had the heater on pretty much constantly.

I just need to prove to the company that it's not due to me spilling water on it so they'll replace it free of charge.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to ask: Are you certain it did not come off a cable? Do you see these deposits in any other connectors?

Also, have you attempted to blow it out or swab it with alcolhol?


----------



## Jekalog (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm yet to get my laptop back, I'm hoping sometime this week so I haven't had a look for myself yet.

As for other connectors, the ones in my TV, Xbox etc. etc. are all perfectly fine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Granted, I maybe should have used a different term. Do you see these deposits in any other sockets on the laptop; ie USB, Firewire?

And the only cables you are interested in are any HDMI cables you have used.


----------



## Jekalog (Apr 21, 2013)

That is all the company showed me was wrong with the ports, so I presume all the other ports on the laptop are fine.

All the HDMI cables are perfectly fine aswell.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Spray WD-40 on a cotton swab and lubricate the cable ends and connections.


----------

